# Osb



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

When I built my loft I made the mistake of using OSB for the siding instead of spending the extra few dollars for plywood. Now I'm having some issues with water seepage. I primed the entire thing in the fall to help fix the problem but it isn't really working that great. Has anyone run into this issue? If so, how did you fix it?
Thanks


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Where is the water seeping in at?? Along the bottom?


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Two places it is seeping are right in the middle of the walls. A bit strange.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it coming through a seam where you have two sheets butting up? Did you put ant trim covering the seams? It you covered the seams and it leaking through you may have a small gap in the sheeting take the trim off and seal the seam with silicone and that should help.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

miken said:


> Two places it is seeping are right in the middle of the walls. A bit strange.


*hI miken, I want you to think about this , the pigeon body temp. is about 105degrees now a group of pigeons huddled together could generate enough heat to melt snow or ice that has formed on the out side of the loft thus causing seepage into the loft.* GEORGE


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

At 25 bucks a sheet you cannot beat the 1/2 siding 1/2 osb stuff. Paint will also help protect the osb.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The water is not coming in from any seems which is the strange part. I guess I will put another coat on it when the weather warms up and go from there. 
Thanks


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

So you have water passing through the osb? That could only happen if a water source was on the wall ie snow piled up on the wall or water running on the wall from a roof. I can think of no other way to have water build up to come through the sheeting.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah i agree. Does the water start at the top or bottom, or is it really just a big wet spot in the center???


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

I know a lot of people bash OSB but i can really be some good stuff. I built a barn for 4-H catch-a-pigs, a 10 by 10 with windows, a door, a built in feeder, all the works and only use OSB for the sides of it. That was almost 15 years ago now and that thing is still standing strong. No paint or trim boards or anything. It is now being used as a chicken coop and they are dry safe and happy in it.............


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

OSB is much like a sponge. Water will wick through it - sometimes right in the middle of a sheet. The good news is that it doesn't delaminate the way MDF does. I have had an unprotected OSB roof on a kid's playhouse going on three years now. Water constantly wicks through during wet times, but it drys out and is fine during the dry times. The best way to protect it is to put siding over it. Cedar shakes can be bought for under $20 per bundle at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

ptras said:


> OSB is much like a sponge. Water will wick through it - sometimes right in the middle of a sheet. The good news is that it doesn't delaminate the way MDF does. I have had an unprotected OSB roof on a kid's playhouse going on three years now. Water constantly wicks through during wet times, but it drys out and is fine during the dry times. The best way to protect it is to put siding over it. Cedar shakes can be bought for under $20 per bundle at Home Depot or Lowes.


The cedar shakes will add a touch of class


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, didnt know that


----------

